# Angelverein für meinen Sohn in Krefeld



## dritter (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelverein in Krefeld/Gellep-Stratum der auch Jugendarbeit leistet!
Mein Sohn würde gerne Angeln lernen und den Fischereischein machen.
Ich fände es sinnvoll wenn er das in einem Verein machen könnte.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das in einem Verein möglich ist,oder ist es ausreichend wenn er sich die Unterlagen besorgt und zu  einem Kurs geht?
Über Adressen zu Ansprechpartnern wäre ich dankbar!!!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelverein für meinen Sohn in Krefeld*

Zunächst mal herzlich willkommen im AB!
Der von dir beschrittene Weg,ist schon fast als vorbildlich zu bezeichnen und wenn das
Ziel,die Fischereiprüfung für den Sohnemann sein soll,ist es richtig einen Verein mit
vernünftiger Jugendarbeit zu suchen,der dann auch im besten Fall,noch den Kurs zur
Prüfungsvorbereitung abhält.
Nur rate ich dir,um Auskünfte über die örtlichen Vereine zu bekommen,nochmals eine Anfrage im Regionalteil unter den Postleitzahlen zu machen,dort wird es mehr Resonanz als in diesem Forum geben und es gibt dort auch sicher Leute,die dir zu den Vereinen
etwas sagen können.

Taxidermist


----------



## Mendener (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelverein für meinen Sohn in Krefeld*

www.google.de .... Angelverein Krefeld ---> und du erhälst einige Einträge mit Angelvereinen, Tele. usw. ...


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelverein für meinen Sohn in Krefeld*

Ich empfehle dir meinen eigenen Angelverein.

Er heißt ASV-Bockum und ist direkt an der Uerdinger-Bücke.

Super geiles Gewässer,guter bestand,Jugendarbeit,vorbereitungslerhgänge(so habe ich meinen schein auch gemacht) ect.

Wenn du interesse hasst gebe ich dir gerne die Nummer vom 1.Vorsitenden der kann dir dann weitere Informationen geben,desweiteren ist der Vereinsbeitrag wirklich minimal,und Trotzde ist das Gewässer der Hammer.


----------

